# M4 build



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

*PSU* SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

*CPU* Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo)

*SSD* 	 Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe 

*MOBO* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 

*GPU*  SAPPHIRE 100352-2L Radeon HD 7950 

*RAM* G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB








































Sorry for the crappy cell pics, better than nothing!

*HEATSINK* COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO

*MONITOR* ASUS VW246H Glossy Black 24"

PICS COMING SOON


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

m4ci3k said:


> *PSU* SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> *CPU* Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo)
> 
> ...



I wouldnt go with anything less then a gold rated PSU man. Other then that it looks good.


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldnt go with anything less then a gold rated PSU man. Other then that it looks good.



isint that just efficiency?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

m4ci3k said:


> isint that just efficiency?



Better efficiency normally means better build.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 10, 2012)

m4ci3k said:


> isint that just efficiency?



Yes, but to get a better efficiency you have to put better quality part's into the PSU.


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

Not too worried about that, i know that psu is solid.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Never skimp on a good PSU, it is one part that doesn't have to be replaced in time.  I would also go with 16GB of ram.  It is pretty cheap these days, and will take care of you for a while.

Also, unless you are a mac user and only look at things surface-deep, I would look into a non-glossy monitor.


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

I was looking into 16g but from my research 8g is enough. Ill probably add another 8 in time its not too big of a deal


----------



## m&m's (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Better efficiency normally means better build.



OHHHHHH HELL NO!!

Some silver and gold rated PSUs are in reality worse than bronze rated one. A sticker on a PSU does not mean that a PSU is good. To know if a PSU is good you should read reviews. If you can't read reviews (like at a shop), take a known brand and verify the weight. A light PSU is an empty PSU .

BTW, the SeaSonic M12II 620 is a *very* good PSU.

PS: I really like the SSD chosen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

m&m's said:


> OHHHHHH HELL NO!!
> 
> Some silver and gold rated PSUs are in reality worse than bronze rated one. A sticker on a PSU does not mean that a PSU is good. To know if a PSU is good you should read reviews. If you can't read reviews (like at a shop), take a known brand and verify the weight. A light PSU is an empty PSU .
> 
> ...



You mean reviews where they send the reviewer cherry picked caps and the consumer version is vastly different?


----------



## m&m's (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You mean reviews where they send the reviewer cherry picked caps and the consumer version is vastly different?



Well, yes. If all reviewers PSUs are cherry picked caps, we can still see which PSU is better than others...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

m&m's said:


> Well, yes. If all reviewers PSUs are cherry picked caps, we can still see which PSU is better than others...



Um no. Its not all review samples. Just a few.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um no. Its not all review samples. Just a few.



Then, where's the problem?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

m&m's said:


> Then, where's the problem?



Well for one that PSU he picked is duel rail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mailmans new custom title should be "Seasonic Spokesman!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mailmans new custom title should be "Seasonic Spokesman!"



More like "PSU Nazi"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> More like "PSU Nazi"



Sounds about right but this one is dead on... "PSU Nazi and virus genocide!"


----------



## m&m's (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well for one that PSU he picked is duel rail.



IMO dual rail is not a problem since a dual rail PSU can be very good and the majority of PSU are dual rail so... There is also single rail PSU that sux so anyways...


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep Its a solid psu.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a good deal on this PSU SeaSonic SS-660XP 660W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLA... Dunno your budget though


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

already bought the psu listed, got it for 89.99 from 129.99 on sale.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh ok, that a very good price.


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 10, 2012)

Will update


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 19, 2012)




----------

